# November 2016 Photo of the Month



## snowbear (Dec 4, 2016)

The final POTM for 2016.  A reminder the this month's winner, along with all of the 2016 winners, will be in the running for the Photo oft the Year.

1. _I've had enough I'm out of here _ by @MSnowy; I've had enough I'm out of here







2. _Dawn is a feeling_ by @bulldurham; Dawn is a feeling






3. _A Fighter, A survivor!_ by @smoke665; A Survivor!






4. _Squalicum Harbor_ by @TMorrow; Squalicum Harbor






5. _Boudoir Hotel Room_ by @cauzimme; Boudoir Hotel Room (NSFW)






6. _The Majesty of the Shepherd_ by @thereyougo!; The Majesty of the Shepherd






7. _Coffee Shop - Florence, Italy_ by @The_Traveler; Coffee Shop - Florence, Italy






8. _Scars -- Sara_ by @kdthomas; Scars -- Sara (C&C Welcome)






9. _Mighty Big Ben_ by @crimbfighter; Mighty Big Ben


----------

